# Gimme Shelter - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

A classic from Keef and the Stones: a quick look at how i play this tune.....thanks for watching!

guitar - PRS Hollowbody

YouTube - Gimme Shelter (tutorial) - by Tonedr


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

great work as usual Dale... hope this is the start of 'the Stones Collection'


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Great video as always Dale. I like how you present other options of how it might played ("as* I* hear it") and you don't present yours as the Gospel. I appreciate how much work you put into each of your videos.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

hello gentlemen....really do appreciate the kind posts, thanks! I hope your New Year is a great one with lots of music time,

dale


----------



## Jamrod (Dec 6, 2008)

Maplebaby, thank you very much for this tutorial. Nice clear instruction. I'll definitely be working on this one.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks for checking out the video.....hope you enjoy playing it!


----------

